# Sqoops-Pleite: Was ist mit uneingelösten PCGH Abo-Gutscheinen?!



## Tydal (24. Mai 2009)

*Sqoops-Pleite: Was ist mit uneingelösten PCGH Abo-Gutscheinen?!*

Hallo!

Habe gerade mit Schrecken von der Sqoops-Pleite gehört ( war wohl im Februar 09 )! Ich wollte mir gerade Die Sims 3 dort mit meinem 50 € PCGH Abo-Gutschein bestellen... Was macht denn Computec in solch einem Fall?! Ersatzprämie?


----------

